# Collar lights for night play



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Now that its getting dark at 5pm we frequently get caught out in the dark while out running and playing. As we all know, it is impossible to see a V in the woods as soon as it even starts getting dark. I picked up a couple of these lights to clip to his collar and have been thoroughly impressed. They are water proof and very resilient to the erratic movements of my guy and I can see him from a quarter mile away (not that he ever strays that far from me) and the burn time has been great. It has been a very worth while investment

http://www.amazon.com/Inova-CB-R-Tr...52497426&sr=8-2&keywords=inova+microlight+red


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Funny you mention that dmak. I just bought Elroy a clip on bottle opener/LED light earlier this week at Lowes that I clipped to his collar. Since he's so velcro I'll always have a bottle opener within 5 feet haha.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've got a couple of bicycle flashing led lights that clip onto Ruby's collar, incidentally though I use them more in the summer when we're out touring in the caravan.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

We are using bicycle flashing lights too. I like clear ones better vs. red - they are very bright.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My sister bought one of those little clip-on flashing lights for Willie, but I have only used it on him a few times. It has kind of a strobe light effect, and I've read that strobe lights can trigger epileptic seizures, and... since the Vizsla can be prone to developing epilepsy, well, I'm nervous about using it on him. :-\ He can't really see the light unless there is snow on the ground, and then he sees its reflection on the snow.


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Last year I invested in a Glowdoggie collar for Lulu and it's been totally worth it. We use it every night for our run together. We have clip on ones, too, but I tend to clip one of those to me instead (my sneaker). I find with the Glowdoggie collar, that the dog is super visable and can be seen at all angles and from quite some distance. It's also waterproof so they can swim with it on. We've gotten tons of compliments from people when Lulu is wearing it and one guy even pulled his car over one night to ask where we got it (it was in a busy suburban area so I wasn't too creeped out lol) .

http://www.glowdoggie.ca/home.html


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That glowdoggie looks like a really cool product!!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: Collar lights for night play*



littlelulu said:


> Last year I invested in a Glowdoggie collar for Lulu
> 
> http://www.glowdoggie.ca/home.html


This is on our Christmas list. Does it seem to be as rugged as advertised?


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Dmak - Yes it is! They are definitely pricey, but worth it. The dogs are super visiable and the collar is pretty much impossible to injure. Very sturdy. We have the older classic model in white, 14 in.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Grandma just asked what Haeden wants for Christmas...and I think we have a winner! This is a really cool product. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Lucky Vs getting Glowdoggie collars for XMas! Just a word of warning on picking the right size, for some reason I didn't read the instructions very well and ordered the 16 in one for my girl (I must have went with her neck size instead of her head circumference) and ended up keeping it too long to return it . So just make sure to follow the measuring instructions on the website. Lulu's head circumference is 15 in and I ended up getting the 14 in one for her which is perfect. My agility instructor ended up getting the 16 in one as a (very expensive!) Xmas present last year lol .


----------

